# ですもの



## lammn

Well, I often hear ですもの at the end of a sentence.
What does it mean? What is the function of もの here?
I understand ものです only, while ですもの baffles me.

I don't have example sentences on hand, but if you search on the web, or if you have watched the anime Candy Candy, you will find quite a lot of examples of it. 

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## almostfreebird

Men don't say "ですもの", it's a chick phrase.


----------



## Flaminius

> What is the function of もの here?


It makes the speaker appear soft-spoken, feminine, upper-class and so on.

Outside animes, I don't think this expression is very often used within the earshot of a commoner like yours sincerely.


----------



## almostfreebird

I just realized:

ですもの=ですから＝だから

例文：

私、女ですもの＝私、女ですから＝私、女だから=because I'm a woman.

---------------------------------
Anyway, men don't say "ですもの".


----------



## lammn

Flaminius said:


> It makes the speaker appear soft-spoken, feminine, upper-class and so on.


 


almostfreebird said:


> ですもの=ですから＝だから
> 
> Anyway, men don't say "ですもの".


 
I see. Thanks to both of you!  



Flaminius said:


> Outside animes, I don't think this expression is very often used within the earshot of a commoner like yours sincerely.


 
But I got 1,730,000 hits in Japanese Google.
Is the usage in internet somewhat different from that in real life?


----------



## Strutter

lammn said:


> But I got 1,730,000 hits in Japanese Google.
> Is the usage in internet somewhat different from that in real life?


 
It is my opinion.

～ですもの is an affected way of expressing (だって)~だから/something like that, it is often used as slogan but occasionally in real life.


----------



## Flaminius

lammn said:


> Is the usage in internet somewhat different from that in real life?


There are a lot of words in written Japanese that are meant to represent spoken language but are never used in actual spoken language.

A while ago, we discussed じゃ that the thread starter read/heard an old man say in an anime or manga.  It is a literary device to mark an utterance as belonging to an elderly.  Now, no one just realises one day that they are old enough and starts ending every sentence with じゃ.  If an elderly uses it, they must have been using it since they first learnt to speak.  In other words they use it because it is part of the dialect used by everyone in the local community.  Thus, じゃ by an elderly is a fictitious language with no basis on how the spoken language actually is.

ですもの is another literary device.  If you find more use of ですもの on the Internet more than any written media —which seems probable—, it is probably due to the former's anonymity that makes people more corny.


----------



## almostfreebird

”～だもの。” sounds more natural, not putting on airs(気取っていない、上品ぶっていない。）

27,000,000 hits on Google: http://www.google.co.jp/search?hl=ja&q=%E3%81%A0%E3%82%82%E3%81%AE%E3%80%82&btnG=%E6%A4%9C%E7%B4%A2&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


"～だもん。" is more casual than "～だもの".
http://www.google.co.jp/search?hl=ja&q=だもん。&btnG=検索&aq=f&aqi=g-m1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## Wishfull

Flaminius said:


> It makes the speaker appear soft-spoken, feminine, upper-class and so on.
> 
> Outside animes, I don't think this expression is very often used within the earshot of a commoner like yours sincerely.



I agree. 
And I would like to add that it is old fashioned.

駒子　of  雪国（by 川端康成）　said  "ですの”　”ですもの”　”ですわ” very often.

We seldom hear the expression in 2010, because a language is changing continuously.


----------



## lammn

Wishfull said:


> I agree.
> And I would like to add that it is old fashioned.
> 
> 駒子　of 雪国（by 川端康成）　said "ですの”　”ですもの”　”ですわ” very often.
> 
> We seldom hear the expression in 2010, because a language is changing continuously.


 
Do you meant です*わ* is also old-fashioned?


----------



## Wishfull

I think modern girls never say ですわ. I think it is old-fashioned. 
In some districts, men use ですわ as a dialect.


----------



## lrosa

lammn said:


> Well, I often hear ですもの at the end of a sentence.
> What does it mean? What is the function of もの here?
> I understand ものです only, while ですもの baffles me.



だもの・だもん・ですもの・ですもん have the same kind of meaning as だから・ですから (i.e. they are used to give a reason for something) but are used exclusively at the end of sentences. Also I think they are usually used in situations where the reason is quite obvious/simple, e.g. "僕は運転できないよ。だって運転免許持ってないんだもん。"

I would certainly agree that the casual だもん（だもの） is more common in daily speech, but personally over the summer I heard several people (all women) ending their sentences with ですもん(ね）, when they wanted to express the same meaning as だもん but were speaking to someone to whom they could not speak so casually.


----------



## lammn

Thanks to all of you for your input!
I understand what the term means now. 



Wishfull said:


> Flaminius said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes the speaker appear soft-spoken, feminine, upper-class and so on.
> 
> Outside animes, I don't think this expression is very often used within the earshot of a commoner like yours sincerely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> And I would like to add that it is old fashioned.
> 
> 駒子　of 雪国（by 川端康成）　said "ですの”　”ですもの”　”ですわ” very often.
> 
> We seldom hear the expression in 2010, because a language is changing continuously.
Click to expand...

 
I just happened to hear ですもの spoken by the female principal(院長先生) of the school in the story 小公女セイラ, a 2009 Japanese TV series. I think 2009 is not something to be considered as "old-fashioned"?


----------



## Wishfull

Hi, lammn, I watched it too. 

We have to think about the difference of a real world and TV fictions.
小公女セイラ　is a very noble person who speaks a noble language. In that case, she speaks a language which is not spoken by ordinary people. 
But we can understand her language, because we know it by watching TV fictions/dramas or reading books.
There are a lot of scenarios for noble people, robbers, pirates, aliens......., which is different from our ordinary actual daily life. They speaks differently, and we know the difference by watching TV and read books.


Going back to your question,
The story writer could have chosen from two patterns.
Pattern A; The female principal spoke abrupt words, who is not noble at all.
Pattern B; The female principal spoke similar to Seila's language, which means that the principal is also noble to a certain degree.
Of course Selia must have been more noble, because she was the heroine. 

The writer adopted Pattern B.
I think it is a better choice. If I were the director of the drama, I would do the same thing.
The Pattern A is* too easy*.
I think you agree with me, don't you?  


edit; If I'm only talking about "ですもの”, I don't deny that an *ordinary* woman might sometimes use it for some context in our daily life.

I would say that it is old-fashioned that the ending of more than 50% of sentences are ですもの、ですわ、ですのよ、でございます、でしょう. Frequent ending of sentences with these words are odd (old-and-noble fashioned).


----------



## Magnvs

Sorry for wild necro, but as this is possibly referenced by users later I wanted to add some input.
I agree with Wishful in that the terms in the 2009 drama of Little Princess are archaic because certain forms are used, but ですわ、ですのよ or でしょう are not at all unusual in modern Japanese. Especially でしょう is extremely common, and the two others are very commonly used by women.
Secondly this drama is based on the 1985 anime adaption, which used ですもの extensively, and this again is based on an early last century book with a late 1800s setting so there is likely some effort to maintain a conservative air.

ですもの is rather unusual today, but ですもん / だもん is very common. (Again, amongst women.)


----------

